# Nayanquing point 2020 thread



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Grampski said:


> give it time seen Shi people at npt the other day , they'll be doing their crap there


The Shi people that were there actually pointed out how people at NQP were splitting cards and throwing them away.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> The Shi people that were there actually pointed out how people at NQP were splitting cards and throwing them away.


They observed it yesterday I'm guessing. With Shi having Thursday off I figured there would be a few running up. Glad they said something and pointed it out.

Easy solution. When you get your card, yesterday they asked "party size" and X out boxes. Be super simple to ask "names" and pencil them in. Who cares about formal spelling. DNR person writes down donald duck and goofy on there. Problem solved?


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> You can’t read eh? We at Shi warned the DNR what people would be doing and put in measures to prevent cheating. No other area took our advice. The cheating is currently at the other areas and was observed being done at NQP by a higher DNR official.
> 
> Next time read before you start bumping your gums.


oh no i hurt your feelings... Shi people have been cheating there for years, one of the reasons we stopped going there. And it still will be going on there for years. I read it but still say it's going to happen one way or the other at Shi,Napt,Fp all of them


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

ON ICE said:


> Reading comprehension not your strong suit?


oh now i'm going to get schooled on my reading , and writing.. oh no please don't


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Grampski said:


> oh no i hurt your feelings... Shi people have been cheating there for years, one of the reasons we stopped going there. And it still will be going on there for years. I read it but still say it's going to happen one way or the other at Shi,Napt,Fp all of them


I have no idea what you’re talking about. Sounds like you’re just unhappy.


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> I have no idea what you’re talking about. Sounds like you’re just unhappy.


no not unhappy at all. You must be one of the only honest ones at shi .


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Grampski said:


> no not unhappy at all. You must be one of the only honest ones at shi .


Im sure there’s bad apples out there. I’ve yet to experience any of them. I simply act and treat others how I would want to be treated.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Grampski said:


> oh now i'm going to get schooled on my reading , and writing.. oh no please don't


Do you need me to get your blankie and warm you up a bottle? Crybaby.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

So how’s the hunting?


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

ON ICE said:


> Do you need me to get your blankie and warm you up a bottle? Crybaby.


Oh no now its the sticks and stones and name calling.. yup you must be a Shi hunter


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> Im sure there’s bad apples out there. I’ve yet to experience any of them. I simply act and treat others how I would want to be treated.


Thank you me also, you seem like one of the good ones. Good luck in you future hunts.


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

walter sniper said:


> So how’s the hunting?


days i've been there done really good, i'm not all about limits, i'm about time spent. What i've seen is lot of woodies still there


----------



## Ninepoint (Feb 16, 2013)

here we go everyone’s an expert blah blah blah blah just go hunting


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

Ninepoint said:


> here we go everyone’s an expert blah blah blah blah just go hunting


Mind your own business


----------



## Ninepoint (Feb 16, 2013)

There’s a lot of judgemental people in here I sure hope I spelled that right


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Shouldn't put it online if you dont want people commenting. I was wondering how many groups were all filling out cards and hunting best zone after seeing all zones taken in the draw and not seeing allot of people hunting.


----------



## Grampski (Jan 28, 2015)

Ninepoint said:


> There’s a lot of judgemental people in here I sure hope I spelled that right


Bwhaaaaaaaaa . Who asked you anyway


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

And this is why when I put up an offer to take people hunting at a managed area, I have to put "I reserve the right to not take someone who is interested and not explain why"


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

No trip reports or updates from anyone? 

Manager's report from opening week seemed to read like less mallards present but overall comparable duck harvest. Should bode well for later on I'd think.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Historically the first week is always best, take a look at the annual reports. Some of them have 40 years of data. Such as Nayanquing. I have had great hunts well past the first week though.


----------

